# Large BBQ



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hosting a fundraiser for our local fire station Sat for an early father's day dinner. I've got 18 slabs baby backs, 20# pork butts and 38# brisket in this cooler plus a few bags shredded cheese and bacon. Also doing bbq beans, cheesy tater casserole, green beans cooked in bacon and onion, loaded tater salad and Cole slaw. Needless to say I've got a lot of time to spend just on prepping the meat, let alone time cooking and making the sides. Smoking with mulberry. I'll add more pics as I start the process


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 15, 2018)

That is a lot of food!  Good luck on your cook!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2018)

That is quite a large undertaking!
Good luck, I will be following this!
Al


----------



## AllAces (Jun 15, 2018)

Can you give a time line of when you fire each item to bring it all off at serving time. Also, which items do you plane to fire and hold until serving time.


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll be lighting fire around 5am and putting briskets and pork butts on around 6. Ribs will go on about 11:30. Planning to have food done and wrapped in towels in cooler around 4 to serve 5ish


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll rub the briskets and pork butts tonight and let set in refrigerator until I put them on. Sides will go on around 2


----------



## texomakid (Jun 15, 2018)

Watching.....


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 16, 2018)

Put rub on briskets and pork butts and sat in fridge overnight. Ribs will go on about 11


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sorry I didnt get more pics. I was slammed yest. The 3 slabs of ribs are what I cooked early so I could have a meal as well as a few of the firemen who were there setting up the kitchen. We had people show early wanting lunch so they went quick. Not sure how many people attended but we were sold out of the 18 slabs of ribs in about an hour and 15min. Probably could have sold 40. Pulled pork and brisket were also a hit and I got lots of compliments on all. The fire station raised a little more than their goal so I'm glad things worked out smoothly. My wife wasn't happy as we had a baby girl Friday morning and I wasn't with her till close to 10 last night by the time I made it to hospital.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 17, 2018)

Dude, you took all of that on just after a new baby was born? You are a better man than me. Happy Father’s Day. Great job.

George


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 17, 2018)

AllAces said:


> Can you give a time line of when you fire each item to bring it all off at serving time. Also, which items do you plane to fire and hold until serving time.


I always try to get meat done at least an hour before serving time. I wrap in towel and place in cooler for meat to rest. For an event this large, I sliced the first brisket just prior to serving and poured a little hot beef broth over the slices so they wouldn't get dry as it was being served for about an hour and a half and even though it was in a foil pan and covered, that's a lot of time being opened and closed. As far as sides, I keep them on smoker until serving. I just cut temp down so sides don't continue to overcook. Sometimes I have to leave smoker door open with firebox air inlets closed to cool smoker down. Once sides are all off smoker, I open everything and stir fire so it burns out and cools down so I can transport down road


----------



## AllAces (Jun 18, 2018)

Take a break cjohnson. You did a full day's work.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow nice smoke! congrats on the new baby! impressive looking rig you have too!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## weev (Jun 18, 2018)

Congrats on the baby and the cook !


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2018)

congratulations on both the baby girl and the successful smoke. 

Points for sure.


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 19, 2018)

phatbac said:


> Wow nice smoke! congrats on the new baby! impressive looking rig you have too!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)


Thanks. Smoker has been an ongoing project since I started it in 2011. Was originally the rear tank on single axle trailer and keeps getting bigger and refined. Just built the vertical cabinet with dual rotisserie in April. I plan to add a sink, faucet and clean water holding tank in the near future. Also a few folding work surfaces on front smoker. I enjoy building it as well as the cooking


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 19, 2018)

You can see from my profile pic to the ones I took Sat the changes made. The pic on my profile is a little over a year old


----------



## idahopz (Jun 19, 2018)

Well done. I do not think we can do enough for our fire fighters. They are the heroes in our communities.


----------

